# What's in your pockets?



## 4. (Jan 23, 2012)

Post a picture of the things you carry around at all times  You can also just write them down or w/e if you're lazy. 

Wallet
Keys
Lucky Coin
Guitar Pick
Phone
Vaseline for my extremely dry lips
Watch


----------



## ottozing (Jan 23, 2012)

i dont believe in pants


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 23, 2012)

A pen and pencil, and $1. 

I spend most of my time at school, and the dollar is for the vending machine at lunch. I don't carry anymore because I'll spend too much.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 23, 2012)

Oxygen in case i go swimming


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jan 23, 2012)

Phone, earphones, bible, a "WWJD" wristband


----------



## mhmh (Jan 23, 2012)

Phone, iPod, at least 4 guitar picks (I actually do come into situations where I need 4 guitar picks), wallet and keys.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 23, 2012)

phone sometimes, a cube or two, pencil and/or pen, and a can of mountain dew from time to time.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 23, 2012)

atm, nothing. in fact my pants don't even have pockets. When I'm at school however, i always have my phone, my wallet, and my house keys.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 23, 2012)

How often do you atually use the guitar pick?


----------



## 4. (Jan 23, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> How often do you atually use the guitar pick?


 
Many times a day, every day. I usually carry more but I thought the image looked better this way.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 23, 2012)

My Ipod & Headphones in front right. Wallet in back Right. I carry cubes and everything else in my backpack. I try not to keep to much stuff on me. I find it annoying.


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2012)

A SanDisk 4GB flashdrive, a Study Hall pass for school tomorrow, chapstick(cherry flavored of course), a mechanical pencil, a sharpie(for bathroom graffiti), **** Verison phone, a 4th generation iTouch, and a wallet that is made in India. The contents of the wallet are my drivers license and a condom.



4. said:


> Many times a day, every day. I usually carry more but *I thought the image looked better this way*.


 
What a tool.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, 4., why do you have your watch there? Don't you keep that on your wrist?


----------



## 4. (Jan 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> What a tool.



 


Robocopter87 said:


> Hey, 4., why do you have your watch there? Don't you keep that on your wrist?



Again, I decided to be a tool and put it in there for an arty picture  But I do keep it on me at all times so I thought I could bend the rules a little...


----------



## Maniac (Jan 23, 2012)

Pen, phone, laser pointer, occasionally a cube.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 23, 2012)

OK


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 23, 2012)

wallet, keys, and bus money during school days, nothing when i'm at home, and only my keys when i'm in flushing, new york. Don't want people to pickpocket... Besides, I walk with my hands in my pockets.


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2012)

How do you guys fit a cube in your pocket? I know that I am wearing skinny jeans that if I pull the pocket I can get it open only 1.5". But I don't see how you can get a cube to fit in a pocket unless its a mini or a floppy.

I generally put them in my backpack or if I am going to lunch I sometimes have one in my jacket.


----------



## 4. (Jan 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> How do you guys fit a cube in your pocket? I know that I am wearing skinny jeans that if I pull the pocket I can get it open only 1.5". But I don't see how you can get a cube to fit in a pocket unless its a mini or a floppy.
> 
> I generally put them in my backpack or if I am going to lunch I sometimes have one in my jacket.


 
I know what you mean, in the past I have stored it in the pocket of my hooded sweaters. I don't wear those anymore so on the rare occasion that I bring a cube to school it is in my bag.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 23, 2012)

Phone, pen, pencil. All you need to survive.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i dont believe in pants


I don't believe in pants with pockets. 
I don't remember the last time I wore pants that had pockets. I always carry my watch around (on my wrist), and Tylenol.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 23, 2012)

Usually my phone, sometimes my wallet (rarely though since I hardly have any money), headphones possibly, and thats it. Cubes in my jacket pocket a lot too. Nothing at school.


----------



## Maniac (Jan 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> How do you guys fit a cube in your pocket? I know that I am wearing skinny jeans that if I pull the pocket I can get it open only 1.5". But I don't see how you can get a cube to fit in a pocket unless its a mini or a floppy.
> 
> I generally put them in my backpack or if I am going to lunch I sometimes have one in my jacket.


 
Cargo shorts, they fit just fine.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wallet, phone, iPod, and a pencil. I carry a cube or two in my backpack.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 23, 2012)

Phone (sometimes), key, knife, wallet, ipod, headphones, 3-8 pens/pencils, eraser, and cubes (mostly 3x3s).

When I buy pants I make sure there's big pockets.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 23, 2012)

Phone...I've been meaning to start carrying around an index card and a pencil, so if I ever think of something funny I can write it down.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2012)

Today, I'm wearing cargo shorts.
Phone, wallet, cube, blindfold, change, pencil, small notebook, keys, iPod nano with earphones, two flash drives, camera, mini tripod, pocketwatch (since my wristwatch is malfunctional).


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 23, 2012)

My iPod. But I always have my backpack. It weighs 32 pounds.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Currently nothing.

When I'm at school, usually a pen, ruler and house keys.



Yuxuibbs said:


> Phone (sometimes), key, *knife*, wallet, ipod, headphones, 3-8 pens/pencils, eraser, and cubes (mostly 3x3s).



Why do you need to carry a knife around with you...?


----------



## Owen (Jan 23, 2012)

8 pencils of various sizes, earbuds, my lucky cat button thing, and a spoon.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 23, 2012)

Front right: Phone
Front left: School ID and Zhanchi card and keys with USB drive.
Back right:2 pencils. 1 mechanical. 1 brand new not sharpened #2 pencil.


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> That's crazy! A camera and a mini tripod, blindfold and cube is already a lot.


 
I wonder if his shorts fall down from all the extra weight.


----------



## Uberzj (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my basic school set up.


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2012)

Uberzj said:


> This is my basic school set up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It is becoming disturbing how many people bring a knife to school.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 23, 2012)

Fresh air incase I suffocate.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 23, 2012)

Girl's jeans dont have really big pockets. All I can fit in there is and hair band.

I always have a bag, which contains at least a waterbottle, my wallet, a couple of pens, my cellphone, my iPod, an old 3x3. And my keys, when I don't forget them somewhere. Which makes me think....


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, iPod which is taking picture and Keys which are in my car


----------



## Hershey (Jan 23, 2012)

Ipod touch, earbud headphones.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wallet
Ipod
head phones
Head phone case
Droid X
Polar Ice
20 gum rappers
keys
Fossil watch
3 guitar picks
DCI braclet
Friendship braclet
2 mechanical pencils
1 wood pencil
black pen
blue pen
red pen
Reciet for 1600 worth of music stuff for my birthday


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 23, 2012)

Phone, Guitar Pick,iPod + Headphones, Mighty Wallet  (In pockets)
Watch, 1 inch wristband, guitar string bracelet, hairtie thing (on my person.)


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 23, 2012)

Wallet(has my guitar pick in it), cigs, cube(yes I always have my cube in my jacket pocket unless Im roofing), keys, phone, lucky rock, and lighter(untill it dissapears)


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> I wonder if his shorts fall down from all the extra weight.


 
Belts are the best =3


----------



## Owen (Jan 23, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Wallet
> Ipod
> head phones
> Head phone case
> ...


What is polar ice, what is a fossil watch, and what is a DCI bracelet. Also, what is a gum rapper and what is 1600 worth of stuff mean



Chrisandstuff said:


> Wallet(has my guitar pick in it), cigs, cube(yes I always have my cube in my jacket pocket unless Im roofing), keys, phone, lucky rock, and lighter(untill it dissapears)


What is cigs and what is roofing.

I'm confused. I don't know what half of anyone's stuff is.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 23, 2012)

Right Pocket
Phone
Comb (Yes. I comb my hair at least every half hour)
School ID
$20

Left Pocket
Ipod Shuffle
Earbuds
A pen
One of my two necklaces that I'm not wearing (See YT videos)

I also wear a jacket almost everywhere (See the 4x4 video on my YT channel), and in a pocket on that is whatever cube I bring to school that day.

This is my standard pocket setup. I have no need for a knife yet.


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2012)

Owen said:


> *What is cigs* and what is roofing.
> 
> I'm confused. I don't know what half of anyone's stuff is.


 






You should know what cigs are.


----------



## Owen (Jan 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> You should know what cigs are.



Oh, cigarette, I thought those were banned in most towns.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 23, 2012)

Guitar pick(s)
Wallet (drivers permit and money are the important things inside)
iPod
Earbuds


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 23, 2012)

At school I generally just have my cube in my pocket, and at home i have nothing


----------



## Uberzj (Jan 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> It is becoming disturbing how many people bring a knife to school.


 
I am an engineering major in college, we use a knife in class very often.



Owen said:


> Oh, cigarette, I thought those were banned in most towns.


 
I have never heard of them being banned in any town.
And by roofing he most likely means the placement of a roof on a building in the construction field.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 23, 2012)

ipod, phone, wallet, keys, (spin pen occasionally)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jan 23, 2012)

I almost always have a backpack on me (except when at home, of course), and I'd rather not get into all the crap in there.
What I generally carry around, though:
Notebook
Pencil
Eraser
Mathematical set (you heard me)
Wrist watch
Water bottle
Leatherman (unless at school, of course)
Occasionally Zhanchi, Guhong and/or Shengshou 4x4 V3

These are not necessarily all in my pockets, obviously. 
The ones I carry most commonly without my backpack would be the notebook, pencil and wristwatch.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 23, 2012)

Lint
Wallet (Currently with whatever excess money i have 6$)

Currently:
What pants?


----------



## Chrisalead (Jan 23, 2012)

Keys, Cellphone, USB Key, Cafe Machine Key, Lighter are in my left pocket. OCB, Tobacco and filters in my right pocket. Fun thread ^^.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 23, 2012)

Owen said:


> Oh, cigarette, I thought those were banned in most towns.


 
What? Name one town that has banned cigarettes...

OT:
This is what my pockets consist of every day. It helps me not lose things because I can usually notice right away if somethings missing.
Front left pocket: Phone
Front Right pocket: lighter, a couple $1's or $5's, some change in the little pocket thingy
Back Right: wallet
Right belt loop: keys
sweatshirt left: cigarettes
sweatshirt right: 3x3


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 23, 2012)

School: Some spare change
Work: Phone, tag, money and Subway coupon
Out: iPod, money and phone


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 23, 2012)

Nothing right now. Usually I carry my notebook, address book and a pen.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 23, 2012)

Owen said:


> What is polar ice, what is a fossil watch, and what is a DCI bracelet. Also, what is a gum wrapper and what is 1600 worth of stuff mean
> I'm confused. I don't know what half of anyone's stuff is.



Polar Ice is, I believe, a type of gum. Fossil watch is a brand of watch.


----------



## chris w (Jan 23, 2012)

I dont like having loaded pockets, so only essentials ie: phone, keys and wallet. If I'm going to work or anywhere for extended periods of time I'll take a bag with food, a couple of cubes, deodourant as well as shoes and socks. (I avoid wearing shoes as much as I can but take them everywhere should I need them.)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 23, 2012)

an ancient nokia phone (my HTC broke), a Zippo lighter, a brandless lighter just in case my zippo runs out of juice, an 8 gig usb stick, a wallet, a keychain, and a keychain cube (though that one hangs on my belt loop)
and I have a pack of Pall Mall cigarettes in my jacket pocket.

Once my HTC desire is repaired, add earbuds to my left jacket pocket (currently they are in my work locker) and an external battery and several USB connectors. to my inside jacket pocket


----------



## Mal (Jan 23, 2012)

iPod, wallet and that's it.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 23, 2012)

at the moment:

- sony xperia arc
- keys to the county jail


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 23, 2012)

Wearing a jeans right now so, front right wallet with my keys and money inside, front left nokia solid phone, and lastly, back right all my ang baos(red packets) from today.  It's the Chinese new year so yeah and I don't usually cube outside.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jan 23, 2012)

*Monday through Friday:* (College)
Phone
iPod touch + Headphones
Driving license
House Keys and Bike Keys
College badge + Lanyard... sometimes around my neck
Some sort of Rubik's Cube, Usually in my hand 
& a Pen

*Saturday and Sunday:*
Phone... I'm at home, everything else it hidden so the people I live with can't find it 

*Now:*
Guitar Pick, just put my guitar down to check the forum... usually put it on the desk or just hold it in my mouth
Phone
iPod Touch + Headphones


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 23, 2012)

2 Euro coin, HTC phone, plastic comb, lens cloth, A4 piece of paper with algs on it!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolutely nothing!


----------



## andreccantin (Jan 23, 2012)

belt:
-belt watch cliped to my right

Front Right:
-mechanical pencil
-leads
-pen
-paper
-random coins
-Mastercraft 14mm wrench (I don't know why it's still there)

Front Left:
-folding scissors
-multi-tool (Dollorama)
-small screwdriver
-Lexar 1GB USB drive
-Staedtler eraser

Lower Right:
-paper
-retainer case
-broken LG 230 phone (used for flipping)
-fold-flat light (lightake sale, one cent)
-4GB Dell USB drive (Chromium Lime live boot)
-4GB USB drive (64-bit Ubuntu live boot)
-1GB USB drive (32-bit Ubuntu live boot)
-USB Bluetooth adapter

Lower Left:
-exams schedule
-Palm Treo Pro (CDMA version, no service)

I also carry around a laptop bag wherever I go at school that has 2 laptops, their power cords and more, but I won't go into the details since this thread only asks pockets.

And yes, I wear a belt at all times.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 23, 2012)

wallet
$20
a dub
keys
phone


----------



## Owen (Jan 23, 2012)

avgdi said:


> What? Name one town that has banned cigarettes...


 
They banned the cigs in downtown Ithaca, so now everyone just uses pot.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 23, 2012)

By roofing I mean my job. I tear off and reshingle roofs. If im working I dont take my cube couse Im sure itll get mess up from lifting and stuff all day.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jan 23, 2012)

A ring, my preciouses ...


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 23, 2012)

I always have my phone in my left pocket and then my wallet, school ID (out of my wallet to more easily access card swipe things for buildings/food), and dorm key in my right one. That's about all I carry around in my pockets - I always have a bookbag with me though so I've got school stuff (paper, pencils, books, etc.) in there.

I don't normally carry my cubes around anywhere - they make an awful lot of noise and I don't really want to annoy people as all but one of my classes are relatively small.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 23, 2012)

*at home: *
nothing

*outside home:*
Wallet
Cellphone
(Megaminx if I know I'm gonna be bored...)

my wallet always contains at least $100 (atm it's over $300) in case I get in trouble somehow


----------



## 4. (Jan 23, 2012)

A round of applause for Uberzj and jokerman5656. They only 2 people to actually post a picture!


----------



## Olji (Jan 23, 2012)

Pants:
-Keys
-Wallet
-8gb Usb
-Bus & Train pass

Sweater:
-Zen
-Phone
-Pen (May also be my writeable spinning pen too)
-Cube

Pic, because I want applause too. ;~;


Spoiler


----------



## oranjules (Jan 23, 2012)

Left pocket : 
Phone
Credit Card (was to tired to put it in my wallet)
Some papers
Some coins
Keys

Right pocket : 
Wallet


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 23, 2012)

6 euros
a piece of paper with the 1st case of ZBLL-S on it


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 23, 2012)

phone 
memory stick
empty timeout wrapper


----------



## Kaktus (Jan 23, 2012)

In school:
Pencil
Rubber
Phone
Wallet
Keys
Cubes
Old ram memory*
dice's
headset
poker cards
processor*

I think it's it.

* = Dont ask why =^-^=


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 23, 2012)

Usually nothing but if I do have something it's usually my phone.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 23, 2012)

I just checked and the only thing I found was a hole


----------



## KJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Nothing at the moment, but last year in 4th grade i usually carried a couple of paper clips, some thump tacks, and another weird object that would be confiscated by the teacher:fp (I got it all back though)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Phone, keys, wallet. All I need.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 23, 2012)

The Samsung Infuse is so ridiculously huge that I could be happy to fit my wallet in the same pocket with it. 

Currently nothing as usual.


----------



## timelonade (Jan 23, 2012)

MY HAND. 




*Guffaw.*


----------



## tx789 (Jan 23, 2012)

nothing 
or ipod touch 
my phone if it had a working battery


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I used to carry a knife back in Holland when I was trying to be "gangster" LOL
> Don't yell at me though, I was 9 years old.


 XD

I forgot to add I carry my 15 puzzle and my harmonica sometimes.


----------



## ernie722 (Jan 23, 2012)

at school i carry a pencil and pretty much thats it. when im free i carry my phone, ipod, earphones, a cube if i have big enough pockets(usually a lanlan 3x3x2)


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 23, 2012)

shengshou 5x5, stickerless guhong, samsung infuse (phone)


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 23, 2012)

How the hell do you fit a Shengshou 5x5, and a Guhong in your pockets?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 23, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> How the hell do you fit a Shengshou 5x5, and a Guhong in your pockets?


 
*pocket (singular )

dunno


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> *pocket (singular )
> 
> dunno


 
Is that a couple of cubes in your pocket or are you just really happy to see me?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 24, 2012)

Now, nothing. At school - Mechanical Pencil, Click-Eraser, iPod Touch/Earbuds, School ID

I don't carry valuable stuff with me that much.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 24, 2012)

Pencil, Eraser, Wallet. I never charge my phone.

How the hell do you people fit cubes in your pocket comfortably?


----------



## timeless (Jan 24, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Phone (sometimes), key, knife, wallet, ipod, headphones, 3-8 pens/pencils, eraser, and cubes (mostly 3x3s).
> 
> When I buy pants I make sure there's big pockets.


 
lol you can mod ur pants if youre good at sewing

i usually bring ipod, keys, cash, library card, bus pass, and tissue


----------



## Daryl (Jan 24, 2012)

phone, ipod, my key

other thing in my bag


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 24, 2012)

I usually go out of my house only twice a week, and I'm going to my school for something like computer science class which lasts one and a half hour max, so I only take one cube and my cellphone. It's only about ten minutes of walking away from my house and I usually go with my grandmother to make sure that no one will talk to me, so I don't even have to take the keys.

Ps.: I think I told more than anybody would be interested in...


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ezy Ryder said:


> I usually go out of my house only twice a week, and I'm going to my school for something like computer science class which lasts one and a half hour max, so I only take one cube and my cellphone. It's only about ten minutes of walking away from my house and I usually go with my grandmother to make sure that no one will talk to me, so I don't even have to take the keys.
> 
> Ps.: I think I told more than anybody would be interested in...


 
Are you scared of people?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 24, 2012)

I carry my phone, wallet, keys, iPod (sometimes) and access card to school. If I wear my jacket, there's usually a cube in it. Sometimes I have candy in my pockets too  Rest of things goes in my bag.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 24, 2012)

Ezy Ryder said:


> I usually go out of my house only twice a week, and I'm going to my school for something like computer science class which lasts one and a half hour max, so I only take one cube and my cellphone. It's only about ten minutes of walking away from my house and I usually go with my grandmother to make sure that no one will talk to me, so I don't even have to take the keys.
> 
> Ps.: I think I told more than anybody would be interested in...


 

How in the world do you only leave your house 2 times a week? I'm with people surrounding me at least 10 hours of the day.


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 25, 2012)

Ezy Ryder said:


> I usually go out of my house only twice a week, and I'm going to my school for something like computer science class which lasts one and a half hour max, so I only take one cube and my cellphone. It's only about ten minutes of walking away from my house and I usually go with my grandmother to make sure that no one will talk to me, so I don't even have to take the keys.
> 
> Ps.: I think I told more than anybody would be interested in...


 
Won't you have a serious vitamin D deficiency? And unless you exercise inside, you won't have enough exercise to stay healthy either.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 25, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> Won't you have a serious vitamin D deficiency? And unless you exercise inside, you won't have enough exercise to stay healthy either.


 
he could exercise in the house, and he could take supplements.


----------



## pi.cubed (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> he could exercise in the house, and he could take supplements.


 
Oh yeah I didn't think about supplements.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 25, 2012)

At all times.

Front-left; mp3, headphones.
Front-right; blue pen, black pen, keys.
Back-left; cellphone
Back-right; wallet


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 25, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> Pencil, Eraser, Wallet. I never charge my phone.
> 
> How the hell do you people fit cubes in your pocket comfortably?


 
I don't, in my case anything that isn't my notebooks and a pen goes to the backpack. Carrying cubes in the pockets is complicated if you are wearing normal pants


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 25, 2012)

Have to start putting a pen in one of my pockets too, always seem to need one when I don't have one =/

other than that,
-keys
-handphone
-wallet
-coins I guess
-college ID card.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 25, 2012)

At all times im out:
Phone, wallet, keys and mostly a rubiks 3x3x3 in my jacket.
At home:
Mostly nothing, maybe my phone.
At work:
Knife, pens, notepad of some sort, can opener,masking tape, tweezers. (im a chef (unemployed atm tho))


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 25, 2012)

wallet, phone & a handerchief.


----------

